# Free pattern "Bonfire Scarf" Knit



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone

This pattern is now available as a free pattern on Ravelry. The design is using Orange Dreadlocks yarn which is now a discontinued shade but other shades are available and there are plenty of multi width yarns available.

Thank you so muchxx
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eco-knit-bonfire-scarf


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful and so generous of you, thanks!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

frannie di said:


> Thank you for the pattern.


You are very welcome frannie dixx


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

You make Lovely knitted cloths. Bookmarked. Thank You for the pattern.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

rovingspinnigyarn said:


> You make Lovely knitted cloths. Bookmarked. Thank You for the pattern.


You are so welcome rovingspinningyarnxx


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

No. I Thank You for the free pratten! You are good. It takes children to get ideas to make patterns. With three young ladies your Lovely brain is on all the time. I have seen two of your other patterns the snake and the shirt and you the other ladies & the gentlemen are very helpful.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful and so generous to offer us all a free pattern. Thank you so much generous Lorraine. What a wonderful pattern. ;0)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for the pattern, I just love it! Very generous of you!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So nice of you! Perfect color for this time of year, too!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

knitwitty said:


> Thank you so much for the pattern, I just love it! Very generous of you!


You are very welcome knitwittyxx


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Sounds a bit complicated to me, but it is beautiful.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for your generosity. The scarf is gorgeous and so unusual. Fortthose interested the dreadlocks yarn is discounted by more than half on the website. There's green and a deep coral-lovely. 

Pzoe


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

pzoe said:


> Thanks for your generosity. The scarf is gorgeous and so unusual. Fortthose interested the dreadlocks yarn is discounted by more than half on the website. There's green and a deep coral-lovely.
> 
> Pzoe


You are so welcome Pzoexx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> Thank you for the pattern. Sounds a bit complicated to me, but it is beautiful.


I am always here to see you through your project kittykatzmom.xx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

What vibrant color--looks good for fall!


----------

